

NASA Posts a Huge Library of Space Sounds, and You’re Free to Use Them - willnw
http://createdigitalmusic.com/2014/10/nasa-posts-huge-library-space-sounds-youre-free-use/

======
Totoradio
The band Energy 2000
([http://energy2000.bandcamp.com/](http://energy2000.bandcamp.com/)) does some
very nice ambient/space rock with the radio communications from various
missions

